# Not you too Olaf. Far too soon.



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I found Olaf dead in his cage tonight. Just last night he was climbing all over. He wasn't old. The only thing I can think of is he may have died from a fall. My poor little one eyed boy. We were slowly building our trust, and now this happens. I'll never forget your soft white fur, how you hopped into my hand when we first met, and how you loved playing spider mouse. This hurts beyond words.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh my God I am so sorry  Rest in peace little man. I also hope you can find peace too. xx


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I keep thinking I did something wrong. I hope not. There's no reason he should be dead. Maybe it was a fall and couldn't be helped, but I feel so guilty.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm more than sure you did nothing wrong. It may have been a fall but please do not feel guilty. You did everything for him and I'm sure he is eternally grateful for that.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. At least he didn't end up as snake meat. i feel bad for not holding him more now, but like I said we were building trust slowly.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Thats how you have to see it. He ended up in a home that loved him and thats all that matters at the end of the day. You made his life better, you should feel proud of that.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

No!  I'm so sorry! This is such sad news. You gave him a far better life then he had. I'm going to be so sad not seeing updates about him.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear this


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

So sorry.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. I just can't believe it. There was nothing wrong with him. I can't understand why he's gone. I just hope he was happy and thathis death was painless.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss it's always worse when we don't know why or what happened! Thinking of you.


----------

